# Set up for the alabama rig?



## Leelatt (Feb 27, 2012)

so I figure this season I'm gonna give the rig a try, however I've been reading that you can't really use an average rod and reel with these rigs as the weight is too much and if you get snagged you're screwed, plus you're supposed to use at least 80lbs braid line. so what would be a decent rod and reel that would be ideal for these rigs? 

Also, I've never used braided line before, any tips/ things I should know about using braided line?


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2012)

a good heavy swimbait rod should do the trick


----------



## 200racing (Feb 28, 2012)

i threw one for the first time this weekend. i used a 8ft uglystik catfish rod with a classic abu reel w/65lb braid. it is also my catfish/saltwater/striper setup. i rigged it with 1/4 oz jig heads and mr.twister sassy shad. it was more weight than i liked to throw. i didnt feel like i could do any more than just lob it. i am going to redo it with just one jighead on the lowest wire and 4 plain ewg hooks.


----------



## shfishinsticks (Feb 29, 2012)

Rod should be able to handle 4oz or more. You'll have to venture into the musky or saltwater section to find anything that will not explode on the cast. I'm currently building one for a customer and I'm using what's classified as an all purpose saltwater/cobia/tarpon/barracuda blank. It's a saltwater medium power, moderate/fast action rated for 3/4oz-4oz. It's a little on the light side, but should double as a swimbait rod too.


----------



## Gramps50 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was at Walmart Monday and on the end cap in sporting goods they had a video playing demostrating an Alabama rig. I don't remember what size rods they were using but I don't think they were that big. They were selling the rig and also the jig heads and shad to put on it. Pretty interesting to watch.

I was at the Walmart on Gravois Bluffs


----------



## brendanarmour (Mar 4, 2012)

I use it on a lew's tourney pro baitcaster and a 7 ' Abu vendetta med heavy 80lb braid. With 12lb backing. And for a tip using. Raid for the first time.... Have a glove on hand and use it to pull your line out of snags - it will cut the sh#t out of you.


----------



## Nismoron (Apr 23, 2012)

I use a Bass Pro XPS 6ft med/hvy action rod. I have no problems flinging it as far as I would like. I will say that it is an infuriating hunk of crap. About one of every three casts, it spins a little in the air and gets tangled in the line. Comes back to you sideways. I have also yet to catch a fish on it. Two other people that I know that have thrown them have yet to catch a fish either... I think it is just too much "hardware" Lotsa swivels and such showing. Bass here shy away from hardware... Oh and I throw it on 25 or 30lb Powerpro Braid. I cant remember which it is.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

brendanarmour said:


> I use it on a lew's tourney pro baitcaster and a 7 ' Abu vendetta med heavy 80lb braid. With 12lb backing. And for a tip using. Raid for the first time.... Have a glove on hand and use it to pull your line out of snags - it will cut the sh#t out of you.



+1....just about the equivalent as I use....just different brand names.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 24, 2012)

It's all about putting the rig where the fish are.


----------



## Brine (Apr 24, 2012)

7'6" BPS Extreme Heavy Rod, Shimano Cardiff rigged with 30lb Flouro. 

Have caught over 100lbs of bass with it since early March.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 24, 2012)

Fist off, its not for sissys! Its a work out thrown one of those things! If you don't want to buy a new combo just take at least a MH, or your flipping rod, then use a lead free bama rig, or one that is just wire, then use light or weightless hooks and you should have one around an ounce. Depending on you weight of your rig depends of the size line. I use 65 lb spider wire stealth braid. My rod/reel is a 7'2" Extra heavy that can handle up to 30oz. My reel is a lews speed spool 6.4:1 gear ratio. The slower you reel, the deeper it goes, its a lot like fishing a spinnerbait, only heavier!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2012)

I use a 50 wide with rollers on a bent butt rod! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kochy (Apr 25, 2012)

When I start throwing it, I'm going to use a 10ft Okuma Surf Rod, that I picked up at the beach, I'm going to put at least 50lb Braid on it. I figured, that since its so heavy, I might as well use a heavy rod, that way if I get snagged, I can just pull it free.


----------

